# Ruik's Carrion Crown



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 19, 2011)

Well either the campaign has fizzled with my friends or i just caught them at a bad time but i want to run this damn thing  

Looking for people who haventh played through it already, but if you have plz dont metagame.  So starting Level 1, Max Hp, All pathfinder sources, standard Gold, Etc.  If you have any questions ask away


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2011)

I wuz der dood.
So you cancelling the other one, or running two?  Should I relocate to this one?


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 19, 2011)

i be running 2, one for me and my friends and one for anyone who wants to play


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 19, 2011)

i be running 2, one for my friends, and one for anyone so ya


----------



## kinem (Dec 19, 2011)

There hasn't been much action around here lately for some reason. Maybe you should consolidate the groups into one game.

Anyway, I'd be interested, going with an elven magus.


----------



## jkason (Dec 19, 2011)

There's something odd going on with the boards marking a lot of unread threads as read and / or not including updated subscriptions in the list on the control panel page, which I think is impacting folks who rely on those for finding new / updated posts. That said, I'd be interesting in trying some new pathfindery goodness.  I assume the Players Guide is a good place to start on character ideas? I've been interested in taking a ninja or a menhir savant druid for a spin, but dunno if they fit the campaign, so will take a look...


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 19, 2011)

fair enough i think thats what i should do now as well. 

So ya BBs and jemal move to this thread and lets let the other one die


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 19, 2011)

Gah! every time i post on this thread it posts twice! how do i delete duplicates?


----------



## kinem (Dec 19, 2011)

Point buy?


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 20, 2011)

kinem said:


> Point buy?




90 point no lower then 10


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2011)

Also, I was talking to ruik, and he said starting gold's gonna be 500, though don't shoot me if he changes mind and/or I was smoking crack and just heard what I wanted. 

I'll be playing some sort of melee specialist, not sure on exacts, probably a monk or fighter, likely gladiator-style combat.


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2011)

Ruiktheforgotten said:


> 90 point no lower then 10




???? I think this must be a very different point buy than I'm used to in Pathfinder?

Think I'm definitely looking at the Menhir Savant. Probably taking the Mountain domain for nature bond. Not sure on whether I want dwarf or human (though probably the latter). Basically, an explorer fascinated with the energies in the Hungry Mountains. Are you using the campaign traits / traits in general?


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 20, 2011)

I do apologize it would appear i forgot to consider some things here.  The 90 point buy is supposed to be you can max up to 3 stats (20,20,20,10,10,10) or anything in between  as you see fit.  

As for traits, im going to say yes and to that effect im going to say everyone gets 2 traits.

And no jemal wasn't on crack i did indeed say 500 Gp as i really dont like the class starting gold amounts


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2011)

Ruiktheforgotten said:


> I do apologize it would appear i forgot to consider some things here.  The 90 point buy is supposed to be you can max up to 3 stats (20,20,20,10,10,10) or anything in between  as you see fit.




Okay, I think I get what you're doing. You're not using the scaling point buy, but rather 90 points, total, distributed without penalty among the ability scores?

Wowsers, between the stats and the gold, guess PCs will be starting well ahead of the curve.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 20, 2011)

jkason said:


> Okay, I think I get what you're doing. You're not using the scaling point buy, but rather 90 points, total, distributed without penalty among the ability scores?
> 
> Wowsers, between the stats and the gold, guess PCs will be starting well ahead of the curve.




dont worry ill try to make sure its not to easy for ya'll


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 21, 2011)

I was in one of these games before our DM vanished.  I greatly am looking forward to playing again.  Count me in!


----------



## BBs (Dec 21, 2011)

I was in before, I am still in now.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 21, 2011)

alrighty that leaves 2 more spots to fill


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 21, 2011)

So we have magus, Druid, and unknown melee. Might do a caster of some sort (sorcerer or witch who will debuff) or a paladin


----------



## BBs (Dec 22, 2011)

Hrmmm, still thinking on what to be, got druid, magus, and melee oriented. Could try a barbarian/fighter, or Paladin, or Sorcerer/Dragon Disciple. That's my three choices at least.


----------



## BBs (Dec 22, 2011)

Forget what I said, still willing to be the three classes posted above.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 22, 2011)

oh ya just a quick note for all ive decided to change the stats to 18/18/18/12/12/12 for the   90 point buy.


----------



## The Joker (Dec 22, 2011)

*room for one more?*

am i in? and if so, is magic restricted in any way? (i wanna be a wizard)


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 22, 2011)

magic is not restricted outisde of class restrictions otherwise go nuts.  And if you wanna be in then yes


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Dec 22, 2011)

Got room for me to join? I'm pondering playin a tank.


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2011)

Ruiktheforgotten said:


> oh ya just a quick note for all ive decided to change the stats to 18/18/18/12/12/12 for the   90 point buy.




So, max 18, min 12, or is minimum still 10? Or is that a hard-set array and we're just meant to be distributing them among (pre-racial) scores?


----------



## BBs (Dec 22, 2011)

I believe 10 is the minimum by the looks of things.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 22, 2011)

BBs is correct in his assumption. Min is 10


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2011)

First pass at my druid

[sblock]
	
	



```
Name: Malounen Tiliney     Age: 20
 Class: Druid (favored)  Archetype: Mehnir Savant, Terrain Domain
  Race: Human               Height: 6'0"                  
  Size: Medium              Weight: 200 lbs
Gender: Male                  Hair: Blonde
 Align: Neutral Good          Eyes: Blue
 Deity: None                  Skin: Tan

Str: 12 +1      Level: 01             XP: 0
Dex: 18 +4        BAB: +0             HP: 16/16 (1d8 +4 CON +1 FC +3 Feat)
Con: 18 +4        CMB: +1            CMD: 15
Int: 14 +2      Speed: 20'/30'   Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 20 +5       Init: +4      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 10 +0        ACP: -2(-4) Spell Save: N/A
                                           ASF: 00

    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Dodge  Misc
            18(20)  10    +4    (+2)    +4    +0    +0    +0    +0     +0

                  Touch AC: 14              Flatfooted AC: 14(16)

Armor values in parenthesis are when shield is equipped.

Saving Throw   Base    Mod   Misc   Special  Total  
Fort:            02    +4     +0               6
Ref:             00    +4     +0*              4
Will:            02    +5     +0               7

* Conditional: +1 reflex vs. falling


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Cold Iron Scimitar      +1        1d6+1        18-20/x2     Slashing
Cold Iron Shortspear    +1        1d6+1          x2         Piercing
CI Shortspear, thrown   +4        1d6+1          x2         Pierce, 
                                                            Range 20 ft.
Sling                   +4        1d4+1          x2         Bludg, 
                                                            Range 50 ft.
Stone Fist              +1        1d6+1          x2         Bludg, 
                                                            ignore hard < 8

Languages: Common, Undercommon, Sylvan

Racial Traits (Human):
    * +2 any ability (WIS)
    * Bonus Feat
    * Bonus Skill point each level
    * All bonus languages available

Class Abilities (Druid, Menhir Savant archetype):
    * Proficient: club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar,
                  sickle, shortspear, sling, spear, 
                  natural attacks of wildshapes
    * Nature bond (Ex): domain (Mountain)
    * Spirit Sense (Sp): detect undead, fey, outsiders, astral, ethereal,
                         & incorporeal as detect undead spell
    * Spells: 
         Orisons: 3, DC 15/16
             1st: 1 + 2 (Wis) + 1 (domain), DC 16/17

Domain Abilities (Mountain)
    * Foothold (Su):
         --Standard action
         --10 ft square stone surface adjascent
         --Horizontal surfaces: difficult terrain, -2 Acro & CMD
         --Vertical surfaces: +10 Climb bonus
         --lasts 1 hour
         --Use 8 (3 + 5 Wis) times / day
    * Domain spells:
         1st: Stone Fist    

Traits: 
* Inspired by greatness: +1 caster level to one spell (TBD)
* Cliff Jumper: +1 Acrobatics, Climb, and Reflex vs. falling

Feats:
Spell Focus (Conjuration) (1st): +1 DC conjuration spells
Toughness (Bonus human): +3 HP, +1 per HD above 3
 
Skill Points: 07, max ranks 1
             
Skills                 Rank    CS   Ability   ACP   Misc  Total
Acrobatics              1      0       4      -2           +3
Climb                   1      3       1      -2           +3 (+5 w/ kit)
Handle Animal           1      3       0                   +4
Knowledge
   Geography            1      3       2                   +6
   Nature               1      3       2                   +6
Perception              1      3       5                   +9
Survival                1      3       5                   +9

Additional -2 ACP with shield equipped


[b]Equipment                      Cost     Weight[/b]

MW Hide Armor                  165 gp   25 lb
Heavy Wood Shield                7 gp   10 lb
Cold Iron Scimitar              30 gp    4 lb
Cold Iron Shortspear             2 gp    3 lb
Sling                            0 gp    0 lb
Silver Sling bullets (10)      2.1 gp    5 lb
Spell Component Pouch            5 gp    2 lb
   [i]Holly & Mistletoe[/i]             0 gp    0 lb
Belt Pouch                       1 gp  0.5 lb
   [i]Ioun Torch[/i]                   75 gp    0 lb 
Backpack                         2 gp    2 lb
   [i]Waterskin[/i]                     1 gp    4 lb
   [i]Trail rations x2[/i]              1 gp    2 lb
   [i]Waterproof bag[/i]              0.5 gp  0.5 lb
       [i]Scrolls CLW (4)[/i]         100 gp    0 lb
   [i]Climber's Kit[/i]                80 gp    5 lb
Traveler's Outfit                0 gp    0 lb
       

Money:

2 pp 8 gp 4 sp

                         Total Weight on person:  63 lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy    
Max Weight: 0-43   44-86   87-130
```

[sblock=Background]Mal always heard the call of the Hungry Mountains, but it wasn't until hearing the professor speak about the relatively new magical theory of ley lines that he really understood his connections to the land. Within its peaks and valleys, magic pooled and shifted in ways unique to the area (at least in the young man's limited experience). He's dedicated his relatively short adult life to trying to map not only the mountains, but the lines that run, twist, split, and converge within the range, hoping to have even a fraction of the impact his idol has had.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 22, 2011)

[sblock=Rigel, elf magus]Rijel, male elf magus 1, NG

HD 1d8+3, hp 11
move 30', BAB +0, CMD 19, CMB +5
saves Fort +4, Reflex +5, Will +2 (+4 vs. enchantment)

AC 18 (+5 dex, +3 armor), touch 15, ff 13

att longsword +4 melee (1d8+6, 19/x2) or one handed +4 melee (1d8+4, 19/x2)
att longbow +5 ranged (1d8+3, 20/x2, 110' range inc)

str 18/+4
dex 20/+5
con 14/+2
int 20/+5
wis 10/+0
cha 10/+0

elf: low-light vision, immune to magic sleep, +2 to save vs enchantment, +2 vs SR, +2 spellcraft to ID items, +2 perception

Languages: Elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Elves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Celestial, Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.

The magus’s class skills are Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Fly (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (arcana) (Int), Knowledge (dungeoneering) (Int), Knowledge (planes) (Int), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Swim (Str), and Use Magic Device (Cha).

Skill Ranks per Level: 2 + Int modifier.

skills (ranks/tot; acp=0): climb 1/8, knowledge (arcana) 1/9, spellcraft 1/9 (11 to ID items), swim 1/8, use magic device 1/4; perception 1/3, stealth 1/6, survival 0/0

feats: Combat Casting
traits: Focused Mind (+2 concentration), Armor Expert (-1 to ACP)

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A magus is proficient with all simple and martial weapons. A magus is also proficient with light armor. He can cast magus spells while wearing light armor without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. Like any other arcane spellcaster, a magus wearing medium armor, heavy armor, or a shield incurs a chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component. A multiclass magus still incurs the normal arcane spell failure chance for arcane spells received from other classes.

Arcane Pool (su): 6 points/day; can expend 1 point from his arcane pool as a swift action to grant any weapon he is holding a +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute. The bonus stacks with existing weapon enhancement to a maximum of +5. Multiple uses of this ability do not stack with themselves. A magus can only enhance one weapon in this way at one time. If he uses this ability again, the first use immediately ends.

Spell Combat (Ex): To use this ability, the magus must have one hand free (even if the spell being cast does not have somatic components), while wielding a light or one-handed melee weapon in the other hand. As a full-round action, he can make all of his attacks with his melee weapon at a –2 penalty and can also cast any spell from the magus spell list with a casting time of 1 standard action (any attack roll made as part of this spell also takes this penalty). If he casts this spell defensively, he can decide to take an additional penalty on his attack rolls, up to his Intelligence bonus, and add the same amount as a circumstance bonus on his concentration check. If the check fails, the spell is wasted, but the attacks still take the penalty. A magus can choose to cast the spell first or make the weapon attacks first, but if he has more than one attack, he cannot cast the spell between weapon attacks.

Spells: DC 15 + spell level; concentration +8 (+12 vs DC 15 + 2 x spell level to cast defensively)
spells/day: 3 0th, 3 1st

typical spells prepared:
0: detect magic, light, ghost sound
1: color spray, shield, grease

spells known / in spellbook:
0: Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Spark

1: chill touch, color spray, grease, magic missile, shocking grasp, shield, silent image, true strike

equipment: 500 gp; max loads: light 100 lbs, med 200 lbs, heavy 300 lbs
spellbook, 3 lbs
pouch, spell components (x2), 10 gp, 4 lbs

studded leather armor, (+3 AC, +5 max dex), 25 gp, 20 lbs
longsword, (1d8 S, 19-20/x2), 15 gp, 4 lbs
longbow (+3 str) (1d8 p, 20/x3, 110' range inc), 400 gp, 3 lbs
arrows (40), 2 gp, 6 lbs
arrows, durable (10), 10 gp, 1.5 lbs

backpack, 2 gp, 2 lbs
waterskin, 1 gp, 4 lbs
trail rations, 10 days, 5 gp, 10 lbs
bedroll, 0.1 gp, 5 lbs
arrow, grappling, 1 gp, 0.5 lbs
28 gp, 9 sp

description:

Rijel has spent a lot of time among humans, and has learned some of his magic from Professor Lorrimor. He doesn't talk much about himself, or in general. He spends a lot of his time practicing with weapons and spells. Despite this loner streak, he has always been willing to help out those in need. He hasn't seen his family in several years and is single, though he was once married to a human (Susan) and has no children.

He is 144 years old, 6' 4" tall, and 136 lbs.[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Dec 23, 2011)

Guess I'll try a Catfolk Sorcerer/Dragon Disciple if that's okay. Catfolk are from Bestiary #3. If Jackslate wishes to play a sorcerer, or we have too many casters, I can switch if need be.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 23, 2011)

k so this will be all the people i allow into the game   also im going to remove the carrying capacity aspect of this.  this does not mean you dont still need a place to hold all your stuff 

also BB's after looking at the Bestiary i will say go for it with the catfolk thinger


----------



## Jemal (Dec 23, 2011)

The 18/18/18/12/12/12 was just an example array.  I'll be posting up my melee character probably after Christmas when I have some more time (Along with some more updates for my own games).


----------



## BBs (Dec 24, 2011)

YAYYY! Ty!


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Dec 24, 2011)

[sblock=Alfred the Articulate]
Race: Human, Height: 5', Wieght: 150 lb, Hair Color: Red, Eye Color: Green, Age 16
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Diety: None
Class: Phalanx Soldier (Fighter) 1

Str: 20 
Dex: 14
Con: 10
Int: 12
Wis: 18
Cha: 18

BAB: +1
Fort: +2
Ref: +2
Will: +4

HP: 10 (1d10 + 1 Favored Class)
AC: 22 = 10 Base + 6 Armor + 4 Shield + 2 Dex
Initiative: +2
Speed: 20ft
Languages: Common, Undercommon

Feats: Power Attack, Combat Reflexes, Weapon Focus (Bec De Corbin)

Skills: Diplomacy 1/+9, Survival 1/+8, Intimidate 1/+8, Perception 1/+5
Character Traits: World Traveler (+1 Diplomacy, Diplomacy is a Class Skill), Rich Parents (900 starting gp)

Equipment: 
Masterworked Small Sized Bec De Corbin: 315
Masterworked Bec De Corbin: 315
Chain Mail: 150
Armor Spikes: 50
Tower Shield: 30
Heavy Steel Shield: 20
Bullseye Lantern: 12
28 pints of oil: 2.8
10ft Ladder: .2
Backpack: 2
100ft Hemp Rope: 2
Grappling Hook: 1

Attacks:
Small Bec De Corbin + Tower Shield: +4 1d8+5 x3 Reach, Brace
Bec De Corbin: +8 1d10+7 Reach, Brace [/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's my character, sorry I'm late. 

Name: Xilena Teara            
Gender: Female
Race: Catfolk                      
Size: Medium
Age: 18                          
Class: Level 1 Sorcerer(Favoured)
Alignment: Chaotic Good      
Diety: None
Height: 5'6"                       
Weight: 160 lbs
Hair: Red with black streaks  
Skin: Red fur with black stripes 
Eyes: Yellow cat eyes 

Str: 18/4                            
Dex: 18/4(+2 from Racials)     
Con: 18/4                           
Int: 10/0                            
Wis: 8/-1(-2 from Racials)     
Cha: 20/5(+2 from Racials)    

HD: 1d6+4(+1 from favoured class)  HP: 11
DR: 0  Resistances: 0
Speed: 30 ft.(+10 to charge, run, withdraw)
Initiative: +4
AC: 14, Touch: 14, Flat-footed: 10
Base Attack Bonus: 0, CMB: 4, CMD: 18

Fort: +4(+4 from Con Mod)
Ref: +4(+4 from Dex Mod)
Will: +2(+2 from Base, -1 from Wis Mod, +1 from Indomitable Faith)

Skills:

Knowledge(Arcana): +4
Spellcraft: +4
Survival: +3
Perception: +2
Stealth: +2

Weapons:

2 Claws +4 attack, 1d4+4x2, Usable as a free action for a number of rounds per day equal to 8

Items:

Scholar's Outfit

Money:

500 Gold

Feats:

Eschew Materials(Bonus Sorcerer Feat)
Cosmopolitan (Draconic, Undercommon, Linguistic, Sense Motive)

Special Abilities:

Catfolk;
+2 Dex, -2 Wis, +2 Cha
Low-Light Vision
Cat`s Luck: Can roll a reflex saving roll twice, and take the better roll, must decide before roll/1 per day
Sprinter: +10 foot speed when using charge, run, or withdraw actions
Natural Hunter: +2 to Perception, Stealth, and Survival

Character Traits;
Indomitable Faith: +1 on Will saves
Poverty-Stricken: +1 on Survival, Survival is a class skill

Sorcerer;
Cantrips
Bloodline Power(Draconic, Red)
Class Skill: Perception
Bloodline Arcana: +1 point of damage per die rolled on fire spells
Claws: Can grow claws as a free action that deal 1d4 damage and can be used for a number of rounds per day equal to 3 + Charisma Modifier

Spells:

Spells per day

1st = 5

Spells Known/Save DC

0 Level Spells/DC 15: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation

1st Level Spells/DC 16: Burning Hands 1d4+1, Magic Missle 1d4+1

Languages: Catfolk, Common, Draconic, Undercommon

Experience:


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 28, 2011)

alrighty everyone! we now have the minimum to start so post your characters in the Rouges Gallery.  Ill be starting in a few days to give the others time to post there characters. So ya


----------



## The Joker (Dec 30, 2011)

quick question: are we using "traits" from the advanced players guide? (i want my wizard to be adopted by rich parents)


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 30, 2011)

The Joker said:


> quick question: are we using "traits" from the advanced players guide? (i want my wizard to be adopted by rich parents)




Yes i am Joker, you get 2 traits as an Fyi


----------



## BBs (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry to be a noob, but how do you make those box things with the "show" and it shows what's in it?


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 30, 2011)

BBs said:


> Sorry to be a noob, but how do you make those box things with the "show" and it shows what's in it?




here you go buddy this is the page that has all the text code thingers you need to do stuff like that xD

EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - BB Code List


----------



## BBs (Dec 30, 2011)

Yayyy! Ty!


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 31, 2011)

Due to time constraints, I do not think I can join any new games. As much as I would love to play in this campaign, I simply do not have the time required.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Dec 31, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Due to time constraints, I do not think I can join any new games. As much as I would love to play in this campaign, I simply do not have the time required.




well thats too bad  oh well your welcome to join any other games i may run in the future


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Jan 1, 2012)

its me id like to join but i wanna learn how to do the box thingys too


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 1, 2012)

k just look a couple of post back i gave BBs the link to the page that shows you how to do so.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 3, 2012)

Alrighty the day has come! later today i will henceforth begin!


----------



## The Joker (Jan 3, 2012)

EGG SALAD!

i mean: EXCELLENT


----------



## kinem (Jan 3, 2012)

Joker, I hope you don't mind but I just saw your character sheet and I'm about to offer some unsolicited advice:

Lose the Burning Spell feat. You won't be able to use it until 5th level due to the +2 spell level slot adjustment.

On the other hand, the Carrion Crown trait Inspired by Greatness (burning hands) would be well worth your while.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 4, 2012)

i don't use info from books i don't own, but choosing a new feat is a good idea. i think ill take extra cantrips


----------



## Jemal (Jan 4, 2012)

Allright, back after the busy/holiday season. Will be updating to all of my games within the next day or two. 

Will have my character for this posted up asap.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 4, 2012)

Allright here's the majority of my character, just need the remainder of my adventuring supplies and my backstory.

[sblock=Gor]
Gor
Half-Orc Cleric 1 of Iori
AL: NG HT: 6'2" WT: 200 Hair:  Eyes: 

STR: 20 (+5) [18 points +2 Orc]
DEX: 14 (+2) [14 points ]
CON: 12 (+1) [12 points]
INT: 12 (+1) [12 points]
WIS: 18 (+4) [18 points]
CHA: 16 (+3) [16 points]

HP: 9 (1d8+1) AC: 20 (10 base +2 Dex +6 Armour +2 Shield)
Saves: FORT: +4 (2 base +1 con +1 Luck)  REF: +3 (0 base +2 dex +1 Luck) WILL: +7 (2 base +4 wis +1 Luck)
Init: +2
Speed: 20

Bab: 0
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (10 base +5 str +2 dex)
Attacks: 
Unarmed: +5, 1d3+5
Flail: +5, 1d8+5

Skills(Total/Ranks):[4/lvl] Diplomacy(+8/1), Heal(+9/1), Knowledge: Religion(+5/1), Sense Motive(+8/1), Intimidate(+5), Perception(+4)

Feats: [1]  Improved Grapple

Class Features: 
Domains (Healing, Memory), Spellcasting, Channel Energy 1d6(6/day, DC14), Aura of Good
Darkvision(60), Chain Fighter, Intimidating, Orc Blood, Sacred Tattoo.
Rebuke Death(7/day, heal 1d4+1 to dieing creature)
Recall(7/day grant Knowledge reroll with +4 insight bonus)

Traits: Caretaker(+1 Heal), Ease of Faith(+1 Diplomacy)
Languages: Common, Orc, Celestial

Spells: 
Cantrips - Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water
1st lvl(2+D) - Bless, Summon Monster 1 (Domain: Cure Light)

Equipment: 
Breast Plaste(200), Heavy Steel Shield(20)
Silver Holy Symbol (25)

*Adventuring Supplies to be added*
205 gp[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 4, 2012)

The Joker said:


> i don't use info from books i don't own, but choosing a new feat is a good idea. i think ill take extra cantrips




Extra Cantrips adds to spells known, not spells per day. As a wizard, you can't use it, since your spell book already contains all wizard cantrips.

If you download the free Carrion Crown Players' Guide pdf, will that count as you owning it?


----------



## The Joker (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank God, because i found a feat i really want to try.

Experimental caster (word casting):
word: fire (flame jet)

is that ok, Ruik?


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 6, 2012)

what book is that from? i wanna look at it


----------



## The Joker (Jan 6, 2012)

its in ultimate magic, page 166. the side bar on the left


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 6, 2012)

i like it i'll allow it


----------



## The Joker (Jan 6, 2012)

Yayz!!!


----------



## BBs (Jan 7, 2012)

Are we still able to aid Dharuhk, or not anymore with Kendra speaking?


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 7, 2012)

you were able to but with the combined effort of those that have already rolled the dc was made


----------



## BBs (Jan 7, 2012)

ah, ty!


----------



## BBs (Jan 9, 2012)

*changing archtype*

I've overlooked this archtype in Ultimate Magic, and I've already asked Ruiki if I could change my sorc to the Crossblooded archtype. It doesn't interfere with the game we've done so far at all, aka diplomacy checks. I never knew this archtype existed and I was hoping for something like it before, wish I opended that damn book earlier and looked.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 11, 2012)

ruiki? lol but, considering the silence of some of the players im gonna assume all who want to speak at the funeral have already done so, so i will be continueing the story some time in the next day or so.  So everyone who has not posted yet this is a heads up


----------



## The Joker (Jan 21, 2012)

im hoping everyone remembered the key... right?


----------



## BBs (Jan 22, 2012)

... oops


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2012)

heh. I don't even remember it now. Clearly, I'm observant.


----------



## kinem (Jan 23, 2012)

Ruik, can I swap my Armor Expert trait for Inspired by Greatness (shocking grasp)? At the time I built Rigel, which was my first magus, I didn't realize how spellstrike (which a magus gets at 2nd level) works.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 23, 2012)

go for it


----------



## The Joker (Jan 27, 2012)

i was wondering if i could make either a knowledge check or a int check for the books in the chest. and if so, then what kind of check it would be.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 27, 2012)

only if you open them up and read them


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Feb 11, 2012)

hey guys ill try and post in the next day or so but ill be going on vacation till the 24th so i hope you guys are still interested after that time  my apologies for the tardiness with my posts


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Feb 25, 2012)

alrighty back and refreshed from vaca so ill get the next post up right away!


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 2, 2012)

ok so due to the infrequency of some posters ill be npcing them for the time being so we can move the story along, as i know you guys have been waiting for.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2012)

I posted it in my IC post, but I'll put it here too.
Anytime someone rolls a Knowledge Check around Gor, reroll it if your dice roll is 15 or less, adding +4 insight to the reroll.
It's just quicker than waiting for me to post that I use it everytime someone rolls knowledge, and I can use it 7 times per day, so.. i'm not being too conservative with it.


----------



## BBs (Mar 15, 2012)

Ack sorry for the no reply, thanks for the roll, posting my retaliation now.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 15, 2012)

hate to point this out BB, but if you don't make a concentration check to cast defensively your spell will provoke an AoO.  The alternative is usually to 5' step before casting, but with Burning Hands in such close quarters that won't work well.

On the plus side, since they're side by side, If you CAN make the concentration check you'll hit'em both.


----------



## BBs (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh bother, totally forgot that, thank you so much! But if I hit them both, do I also hit Rijel? I thought I only hit centipede #1, intriguing.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 26, 2012)

Haunt Siphon

As a standard action, you need only twist the cap off the haunt siphon to damage a haunt.  This can be activated before or after the haunt has become active.  You need to be within the haunts area of influence, for the haunt siphon to take effect.  The Haunt siphon deals 3d6 positive energy damage to a single haunt.  If it deals enough damage to destroy the haunt, the vial will glow green, otherwise it is expended and becomes non-magical.  A Haunt siphon that neutralizes a haunt can no longer be used to damage haunts, but it can be used as a grenadelike splash weapon that deals 1d6 points of negative energy damage with a direct hit.  Every creature within 5-feet of the point where the haunt siphon hits takes 1-point of negative energy damage from the splash.

Spirit Planchette

the non-magical versions of Spirit Planchettes can only be used as novelties, but magical ones can be used to commune with the other side of the veil.  To use the Spirit Planchette, you must rest your fingers lightly upon the planchettes surface and then concentrate on the planchette ( as if maintaining a spell with a duration of concentration) for 2d6 rounds, while it attunes itself to the ambient spirits of the area.  after this time, the planchette begins to slowly slide in random patterns across the board-at this point, questions may be asked of the spirits by any individual involved in the seance.  Most spirits will only give simple answers such as "yes,no,maybe" but others can commune in proper wording, at a rate of 1 letter per round.  The use of the planchette can be dangerous and the user/s need to make will saves or be temporarily possessed by the spirit and harmed.  




sorry that took so long guys


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2012)

Just FYI, I'd meant we should talk about the gear in the OOC thread, didn't mean to clutter the main thread.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2012)

Arrows: 
12 silver arrows, 10 +1 arrows, 5 +1 Ghost touch arrows, 2 +1 undead bane arrows
Other: 4 sun rods, 6 flasks of holy water, 5 potions of cure light wounds, 2 potions of lesser restoration, 1 scroll of detect undead, 2 scrolls of hide from undead, a scroll of protection from evil

Jemal (Gor) - Holy Water, Scroll of Pro Evil
Joker (Kyrus) - Holy Water, Cure Potion, Sunrod, scroll of Hide from undead
Jkason (Mal) - Holy Water, Cure Potion, Sunrod
Saphyre (Zatira) - Holy Water, Cure potion, Sunrod, scroll of hide
Kinem (Rigel) - Holy Water, Cure Potion, Arrows
BBs (Zilena) - Holy Water, Cure Potion

Everybodys got a flask of holy water, and everybody but the healer has a Cure potion.

No activity from Dharuhk since May, so I'm assuming he's dropped.

Nobody but Kinem seems to want the Arrows, so I guess we'll give them all to him.

That leaves us with 1 Sunrod, a scroll of detect undead, and the two potions of lesser resto.  
If there's no objection I'll take the potions so I can administer them when needed, since I'm the healer anyways.  Can anybody else use the scroll? If not, I'll take it too.
If Rijel or Zilena wants that last Sunrod, that'll be everything (Gor doesn't need it with his darkvision), otherwise someone can take two of them.


Also, while looking through the RG it occurred to me that I never actually posted Gor there... ><  Apologies I'll do that now.


----------



## BBs (Jun 27, 2012)

couldn't find this thread, got lost in the thread listing 0_o o_0


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2012)

Mal can detect undead at will, so he shouldn't need the scroll. I'm fine with Gor taking the potions, too.


----------



## kinem (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like Rigel's the only one with a bow, so he'll take the arrows.


----------



## The Joker (Jul 2, 2012)

and here i was thinking this thread was gone. lols. but i just have a question: does my detect magic (seeing as iv allready casted the spell detect magic rather then the word detect magic, im going to revamp picking true word and the arcane spell) detect anything on the doors or people? (and will it tell me that xilena is a sorcerer?)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2012)

So I cant find the post, how many Haunt Siphons do we got?


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 8, 2012)

you should have 6 haunt siphons as you have  not used any yet


----------



## BBs (Jul 20, 2012)

I've asked Ruik, and he's given me permission to change somethings on my catfolk from the advanced races guide. Replacing Low-Light vision with Scent. This fits her more so now.


----------



## BBs (Aug 23, 2012)

Actually I've been told by Ruik that Joker goes first, so I'll just wait for him, giving me time to study some things more.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Aug 23, 2012)

bbs, if joker doesnt post by this evening take your turn, he has had plenty of time to post and im sure you all are sick of waiting. DM powers activate!


----------



## BBs (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry for the late notification, but I'll be going on vacation, won't be back until aboot saturday to sunday, sorry.


----------

